# Message d'erreur sur le finder pour icloud drive



## kaika1975 (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je travaille avec Macomaniac pour un problème avec mon disque inter #235

j'ai eu un problème avec le icloud drive de ma session. Quand le icloud drive est coché dans Préférences système>icloud, l'ouverture des fichiers se bloque, le quick view ne vient pas et quand je charge un fichier comme par ex ici sur un post, ca bloque Firefox. (voir fichier joint)

Du coup, j'ai décoché icloud drive et là je n'ai plus eu de soucis.

Avez-vous une idée de la manière dont je peux réparer cela ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faut commencer par les classiques : pram, démarrage sans echec, tester dans une autre session, vérifier sur www.icloud.com


----------



## kaika1975 (1 Mai 2020)

Sur le 2e volume créé, il ne me montre pas ce problème. Cependant, j'ai toujours le problème de connexion (voir image) que je n'arrive pas à faire partir car l'explication est pour moi trop vague.

sinon PRAM ?

Peut-on avoir deux connexion du même compte icloud dans 2 sessions différentes ?

Je me suis connecté sur icloud.com et là je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

kaika1975 a dit:


> Sur le 2e volume créé, il ne me montre pas ce problème. Cependant, j'ai toujours le problème de connexion (voir image) que je n'arrive pas à faire partir car l'explication est pour moi trop vague.
> Peut-on avoir deux connexion du même compte icloud dans 2 sessions différentes ?


J'espère que tu veux dire "2ème session" et pas "volume"...
Tu peux toujours déconnecter iCloud dans la première session puisque cela ne fonctionne pas de toute façon.
Le message semble dire que ton Mac a des difficultés à se connecter à iCloud pour terminer un changement de mot de passe, étrange



kaika1975 a dit:


> PRAM ?


Ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mh26871/mac


----------



## kaika1975 (1 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> J'espère que tu veux dire "2ème session" et pas "volume"...



Non : J'ai un volume Macintosh HD et un volume TEST. Nous devions vérifier si le Macintosh HD pose problème car il était devenu fort lent à l'ouverture des sessions (de plus, j'étais revenue de Catalina à Mojave). Sur le volume TEST même session, je n'ai aucune difficulté avec le Finder. Sauf ce mot de passe qui a été changé mais le message ne veut pas se finaliser : "connectez vus à internet et allez dans réglages => j'ai été voir en ouvrant Safari ou Firefox, je n'ai pas vu "Réglages" ; Est-ce dans les préférences  systèmes ?


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

kaika1975 a dit:


> Sauf ce mot de passe qui a été changé mais le message ne veut pas se finaliser : "connectez vus à internet et allez dans réglages => j'ai été voir en ouvrant Safari ou Firefox, je n'ai pas vu "Réglages" ; Est-ce dans les préférences  systèmes ?



Je suis d'accord que le message n'est pas clair, mais je ne pense pas qu'il veuille dire "Ouvrer Safari et allez dans réglage (de safari, ou d'internet?)", mais plutôt "connectez vous (votre ordinateur) à internet et allez dans réglages (de l'ordinateur)"


----------



## kaika1975 (2 Mai 2020)

je pensais avoir poster une réponse hier mais je ne l'ai pas validé.

Ce post peut être cloturé.

J'ai fait comme suggéré. J'ai fermé mon compte sur la session qui posait problème. Et je l'ai ouverte sur une nouvelle session. 
Le problème ne s'est plus présenté.

Merci pour tes conseils


----------

